# lockring tool for Bontrager/ISIS splined crank



## adk46er (Apr 4, 2008)

My wife has a 3 yr. old Trek 1600. The lockring on the BB has 8-slots. When I use my old Campy lockring tool on it, it rounds over the slots. Does anyone know which lockring tool works? Park has several lockring tools, but I'm not sure which one would work the best. The outside diameter of the lockring appears to be about 42-3mm.


----------

